

Intel Launches $125M Fund to Back Startups Led by Women and Minorities - jasonmp85
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/intel-launches-125-million-diversity-fund

======
pinky1417
Excellent, especially for getting women involved in startups and tech. An
important thing to note is that startups created and led by women may look
significantly different from startups created by white guys. The fund should
be sure to not try to pick companies based on how closely they resemble
existing successful white dude startups.

